# Stupid tit!



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I woke up very early yesterday morning to an odd tapping sound. Loud enough to be annoying and prevent me getting back to sleep. At first I though it might be to do with one of our dogs, but then I figured they wouldn't make that noise. Anyway the more I listened the more I thought it was tapping on a window. I hoped it would go away but it didn't.

I remember a gangster scene where a hitman goes to kill one of his friends and taps gently on the window till the other bloke come to see what's going on and then blows his head off.

I pulled the curtain aside very carefully and there was this stupid tit, feet clamped onto the base of the wing mirror attacking it's own image in the mirror. Only it wasn't a tit. It was a finch but that would have spoiled the thread title.

The daft bugger kept at it till I taped bags over the mirrors. I'm sure it must have hurt its beak with all that pecking.

He moved on and attacked the wing mirrors on my car instead. Stupid finch. Told you it didn't work.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Our house is lower half brick and upper half wood and sometimes the Greater Spotted Woodpecker decides that he would like to dine on my house. Now that is an alarm call I can do without.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Glad to see you have changed that appalling arlene avatar.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes it got to me too Peter. She's a vile specimen.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Here is another stupid tit, no not me daft, this is a real tit, a great tit who kept attaching the bird of pray sticker on our window.
It was a few years ago now, but it was doing this for ages, I also made a video of it which is on YouTube somewhere amongst all my stuff.
Ah, postimage is working again.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Funniest one I remember in our garden is a baby Thrush we had one year that kept attacking all the Crows. Whenever they came in the garden it would just fling itself at them from either direction. Crazy it was 

Then of course there was the episode where we had some kind of ASBO Crow that kept attacking the kitchen windows. That went on for weeks. I ended up sticking paper over the windows to stop the stupid thing. Eventually it cleared of. Well either that or its brains are smashed out somewhere else.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Funniest one I remember in our garden is a baby Thrush we had one year that kept attacking all the Crows. Whenever they came in the garden it would just fling itself at them from either direction. Crazy it was
> 
> Then of course there was the episode where we had some kind of ASBO Crow that kept attacking the kitchen windows. That went on for weeks. I ended up sticking paper over the windows to stop the stupid thing. Eventually it cleared of. Well either that or its brains are smashed out somewhere else.


Why dint ya take pictures,


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Why dint ya take pictures,


Never thought to but would never have captured them anyway, all too fast. I never witnessed the Crow attacking the Kitchen windows so I Can only take Michelles word for it.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

When we had aluminium double glazed picture windows in the back of the house we used to have problems with seagulls flying into the upstairs bedroom window in full flight. We have found the perfect outline of a seagull in full flight on the window and when we have been home and heard a loud crash we have looked & found a very dazed & confused seagull wondering around the patio. However they all survived the experience. The problem went away when the windows were changed to new UPVC double glazed windows.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Tripple glassing doesn´t help here, only dirty windows.
It breaks my heart when I see dear little birds like fly catchers that have just flown here from Timbuktu and then they fly into the widow and are killed.
A bird cage is in the garage/workshop for injured birds to rest in for a while, great joy when a few hours later they are let out and fly away.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The driver of this Poole Council van is feeling a stupid tit after parking his van on Poole lifting bridge today whilst maintenance was taking place


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Must be a great tit


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

rayc said:


> The driver of this Poole Council van is feeling a stupid tit after parking his van on Poole lifting bridge today whilst maintenance was taking place


Several tins of Isopon needed there I'd guess.


----------

